# verstellbare Sattelstütze und Kindergewicht



## wintermute (10. April 2018)

Hallo,

jetzt mal unabhängig von Gewicht einer solchen Stütze und der Frage ob es sinnvoll ist, eine verstellbare Sattelstütze an Kinderbikes zu montieren, möchte ich mal nach Erfahrungen und eventuellen Produktempfehlungen in diesem Bereich fragen.

Ich habe 2 Bikes für meine Jungs:
1. Kona Stinky JR 24" für den fast 10 Jährigen
2. Pivot Mach 5 für den 12 1/2 Jährigen

Bei Beiden ist die Stütze jetzt c.a. 16 cm draussen, also theoretisch würde der Platz für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze (neudeutsch Vario/Dropper Post) reichen.

Entweder gebraucht oder preiswerte Neuprodukte (z.B. KS ETEN-R). Da die Rahmen relativ alt sind, benötige ich bei beiden Bikes auch noch externe Zugansteuerung und für das Kona auch noch mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser+Reduzierhülse, da 30mm Sattelrohr ein recht exotischer Wert sind.

Ich fand auch lange, dass solche verstellbaren Sattelstütze "neumodischer Kram, den Keiner braucht" sind. Bis ich selber mal ein Bike mit solch einer Stütze für mehrere Tage gefahren bin. Danach war ich bekehrt 

Jetzt braucht's aber ein gewissses Körpergewicht, um die Stütze mit dem Hintern nach unten zu drücken. Gibt es da Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen, welche Produkte besonders leicht/schwergängig sind? Ist bei gewissen Produkten evtl. auch eine Anpassung möglich? Wie schwer sollte die Kinder wenigstens sein, damit es funktioniert?

Und die, die so eine Stütze bei den Kids eingebaut haben, war das ein "sinnvolles" upgrade? Wird die neue Funktionalität angenommen, also bergrunter immer die stütze runter und ansonsten immer ausgefahren?

Erzählt mal ein bissl! 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Roelof (10. April 2018)

Es gibt Stützen, die mit Luftkammer arbeiten, um die Stütze auszufahren. Durch dezenter niedrigeren Luftdruck bekommt man sicher das notwendige Gewicht zur Komprimierung (runter drücken) reduziert.

Wartbarkeit wäre wünschenswert - wenn man selbst den Ölwechsel durchführen kann, kannst du dich mit dünnflüssigerem Öl spielen, dann musst du zwar vielleicht etwas öfters kontrollieren, aber im großen und ganzen brauchst du dann auch weniger Gewicht und zügig nach unten zu drücken und auch weniger Druck, um die Stütze schnell ausfahren zu lassen.

Crankbrothers Joplin wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (10. April 2018)

Ja, bin auch bekehrt und der Junior freut sich sehr, beispielsweise zum Treppen runterfahren.
Mit ca. 35kg funktioniert die normale KS gut, aktuell ohne Fernbedienung


----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2018)

Weniger Luftdruck -> weniger Kraft für die Kompression, aber eben auch langsameres Ausfahren.


----------



## Roelof (10. April 2018)

dünnflüssigeres Öl, weniger Kraft notwendig...


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2018)

wintermute schrieb:


> Entweder gebraucht oder preiswerte Neuprodukte (z.B. KS ETEN-R). Da die Rahmen relativ alt sind, benötige ich bei beiden Bikes auch noch externe Zugansteuerung und für das Kona auch noch mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser+Reduzierhülse, da 30mm Sattelrohr ein recht exotischer Wert sind.



Wenn die Wandstärke es zuläßt, auf 30,9mm aufreiben lassen.




wintermute schrieb:


> Ich fand auch lange, dass solche verstellbaren Sattelstütze "neumodischer Kram, den Keiner braucht" sind. Bis ich selber mal ein Bike mit solch einer Stütze für mehrere Tage gefahren bin. Danach war ich bekehrt
> 
> Jetzt braucht's aber ein gewissses Körpergewicht, um die Stütze mit dem Hintern nach unten zu drücken. Gibt es da Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen, welche Produkte besonders leicht/schwergängig sind? Ist bei gewissen Produkten evtl. auch eine Anpassung möglich? Wie schwer sollte die Kinder wenigstens sein, damit es funktioniert?
> 
> ...



Mein Empfehlung: Gravity Dropper


----------



## LockeTirol (14. April 2018)

Mein Sohn fährt und fuhr an allen Rädern die Kind Shock LEV. Früher auch in 27,2. Die waren alle tadellos bisher. Ab ca. 25kg funktionieren die problemlos.


----------



## Floh (15. April 2018)

Ich habe einen günstigen Dropper Post gekauft in 27,2 mit externer Ansteuerung und Kabel-Fernbedienung für ein Specialized Hotrock 24.
Der Dropper Post war der hier (Thread hier im Forum)

Meine Erfahrung bisher: Qualität gut, Fernbedienung sogar sehr gut, aber: bei 20kg Körpergewicht ist das ein Fahrstuhl der nur nach oben fährt. Anpassung des Gasdrucks leider nicht möglich, da geschlossene Gasdruckfeder. Ich finde es trotzdem nicht schlecht, weil die höchste Position gut definiert ist und ich dann nur einmal beim Runterstellen nachhelfen muss (besser als Schnellspanner auf/zu).

Wenn Du das Ding haben willst, schick mir eine PN. Dann bau ich es bei Junior aus.


----------



## wintermute (16. April 2018)

Hallo,

Danke an alle für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Das mit dem Kindergewicht scheint doch schon ein beachtenswerter Punkt zu sein, und manche Stützen sind wohl besser als andere für geringes Gewicht ausgelegt.
Der Plan war eigentlich schon, dass die Jungs die Stütze auch alleine mit dem Hintern wieder reindrücken können.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kind Shock ETEN-R oder der Giant Contact SL (da kann man ja umbauen zwischen externer und interner Ansteuerung). Und wie schlagen sich die Rockshox Reverb Teile?

Selber anfangen zu "basteln", wie zum Beispiel Öl wechseln und so wollte ich eigentlich nicht, das hat mit an den Gabel schon gereicht...

Die anderen Empfehlungen hier im Thread sind vom neupreis weit ausserhalb dessen, was ich eigentlich auszugeben bereit bin und gebraucht habe ich sie nicht finden können.

Danke nochmal an alle, falls jemanden noch was zum Thema einfällt, immer her damit. Ich werde mal die Finanzen checken in der Familie die möglichen Ausgaben besprechen, evtl. gibt's für die Bikes dann ein Upgrade.

Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## wintermute (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

so, am Kona Stinky habe ich jetzt eine ETEN-R 27.2 mit 100 mm Hub montiert. mit Reduzierhülse, da die Sattelstütze den exotischen Wert von 30 mm hat. Der Fahrer kann mit seinem Gewicht (lange nicht mehr gewogen, er meinte er hat so 32 kg) die Stütze zu 80% reindrücken, den rest macht er mit einem kleinen "Hüpfer". Er ist inzwischen so gross, dass ich auch eine Stütze mit 125 mm Hub hatte montieren können, aber die Neupreise für dieses eher seltene Mass sind dann doch zu hoch und gebraucht gibt es die Dinger fast gar nicht.

Die Zugverlegung ist noch ziemlich rustikal, da muss ich wohl noch mal drüber nachdenken. Im Moment ist es eine Ansammlung von Kabelbindern.

Mal schauen, wie sich die neue Stütze im "Betrieb" macht.

Der Grosse bekommt eine Fox D.O.S.S. aus dem Bikemarkt. 100 mm Hub für 30.9 mm Stutzendurchmsser und externe Anlenkung ist auch nicht mehr so häufig zu finden.. leider. Die werde ich dann nächste Woche montieren.

Bei Gelegenheit gibt's dann mal Fotos.

Gruss

Thomas

P.S: Na toll, und seit gestern ist eine lev 27.2 im bikemarkt... :-(


----------

